# brass knob



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

I just got an old antique brass knob to use a a topper for a walking stick. I'm excited to see what I can do with it.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

That will make a dandy looking topper. Never tried one myself but I might have to.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

I like to make them long enough to take hold by the shaft or hand over the top. Too long for a cane and too short for a hiking stick.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

After years of making dozens of canes, walking sticks and hiking sticks this is still my favorite. I named it Black Amber and take it with me on my 2 mile walk every day. It's the right height for me and fits my hand perfectly. I just hope I can make this one just as pleasing and desirable! 
My plan is to section it with a straight shaft alternated with a naturally crooked wood length then straight again. It will be by far my greatest challenge since I tend to prefer the simple, natural sticks with no altercations.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sounds interesting. Looking forward to seeing it, Valky.


----------



## Kelly (7 d ago)

Old door knobs and things can make great toppers, adding a touch that screams of uniqueness and quality.


Black Amber turned out well and the knob should produce something equally as impressive.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Truth is I've kind of put the project on the back burner due to the weather but tomorrow it might make 63 degrees so 
I might open up the garage and spend some time on it.


----------

